

A Brief History: 35 Years of Open Source Software - cartab
http://vospe.com/2010/09/22/a-brief-history-35-years-of-open-source-software/

======
kleiba
Oh? Where did "free" get lost?

------
alexkay
Great, a post about open source which requires proprietary software (flash) to
view it⸮​ Why not just link to a PDF file with slides?

~~~
fmarier
PDF and rough MP3 recording up here:
<http://people.debian.org/~francois/nzcs/>

The video should be available from <http://www.innovation.org.nz> at some
point.

~~~
alexkay
Thank you!

